# 1941 Firestone Flying Ace



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Just brought this one home from the Iron Horse swap meet. I've been waiting for the right bike to put one of Joe B.'s radial props on. The Flying Ace is a perfect match. Rode it for about 5 miles today, tracks great even with no hands!


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 20, 2015)

Perfect ornament to the perfect bike very nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2015)

Love this one tim. Great looking colson. Congrads. Rob.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

Killer!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Guys, I really like the way it rides. Your props are the best accessory out there, Joe!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you so much! It means a lot to me! Im have some top secret aircraft and accessories coming soon!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> Thanks Guys, I really like the way it rides. Your props are the best accessory out there, Joe!




Awesome bike ...Nice to see it back up in the Northwest !


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh my gosh incredible!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice.
That's one of my favorite middle eschelon bikes...not particularly rare or pricey, but great design and paint detail.
That and prewar Colsons are always a good call.
Chris


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2015)

If only I could remember where I've seen that bike before, if only, if only.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 22, 2015)

It was parked near your truck......


----------



## TheDXjedi (Sep 23, 2015)

Great bike


----------



## vincev (Sep 23, 2015)

Very nice.I bet the previous owner regrets he sold it.


----------



## Stony (Jul 5, 2018)

I believe I used to own this bike. I can't tell for sure, but I heard the guy I sold it to sold it at the Iron Horse swap meet.


----------



## JRE (Jul 5, 2018)

Yea they ride great. I just rebought this one. I had sold it to a buddy 10 yrs ago and he is thinning out about 50 bikes in his collection and asked if I wanted to buy it back. It's a 1950 Special edition.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't believe this thread is nearly three years old. I still have this bike and it's one of the smoothest riding bikes I own.


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2018)

History as far as I know:
I bought it from a guy named Damien in Portland. I had it for about a year. (How many Flying Aces does a guy need?) I believe Stoney is the person bought it from me. If Stoney is the fellow that's also into WWII flight jackets. It is a great bike Tim!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 14, 2018)

I bought the bike from a guy at the swap held at the elementary school in N. Seattle a few years back.  The bike was a decent rider for me for a couple of years and I sold it to Tim at the Iron Horse meet.  Glad it found a good home!  Into Schwinn's now...……..Jay


----------

